# Vibration when idling



## AltimaBlue (Apr 8, 2010)

Greetings,

I have an 05 Altima with 98k on the odometer. Car runs like a champ, only thing that is strange is when I am idling it will vibrate. Temporary solution is just to shift it into neutral. Took it to the dealer a few months ago and they told me it was the brake pads. Sounds like a BS diagnosis to me. It's a 2.5S model, 4 cylinder engine. 

If anyone could give me a starting point for troubleshooting, that would be amazing. I found a few posts on other Nissan models, the closest I could find was this one:

http://www.nissanforums.com/pathfinder/154751-just-got-05-pathfinder-vibration-idle.html

Since its the same year, I'm assuming the engines are similar. I wanted to make sure the reset procedure was the same on my vehicle before I attempted that however.

Thanks again for any insight you guys could offer.

-Tim


----------



## AltimaBlue (Apr 8, 2010)

AltimaBlue said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I have an 05 Altima with 98k on the odometer. Car runs like a champ, only thing that is strange is when I am idling it will vibrate. Temporary solution is just to shift it into neutral. Took it to the dealer a few months ago and they told me it was the brake pads. Sounds like a BS diagnosis to me. It's a 2.5S model, 4 cylinder engine.
> 
> ...


Forgot to add, I had the serpentine belt replaced along with the radiator hoses. Was vibrating before I had those replaced.


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

if it idles rough it dosnt run like a champ lol..i posted a reply on the other post you did about the engine idle..sensors, injectors, cats, tune up, electrical, leaks, soo hard to diagnose if your not familiar with your around a garage..break out the bank card lol idk what else to say sorry


----------



## ntech (Apr 13, 2010)

Upper engine mount failure is common and easy to verify. SES light on? Does it run bad or is it just an idle vibration?


----------



## JunseiMotors (Jun 1, 2010)

top right mount is broken more then likely. super common on 02-06 Altima. Most of the time if your engine or vehicle feels smoother when in NEUTRAL then DRIVE, its an engine mount problem. Its by the overflow tank resevoir. Check to see if the rubber is cracked or broken. It can also look oily or wet since the engine mount is fluid filled. 

:tmi:


----------



## Mr Etrail (Feb 26, 2015)

*vibration*

Is possible that a worn out speedo shaft bearing on the flywheel may cause engine vibration when idling?


----------

